# BHFS Sight ?



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

Pondering the idea of entering BHFS class and wondering if the Sure-Loc Supreme sight with a single up pin could be used in a 42mm Black Eagle without a lense of course. I ask this because it would be so easy to adjust this sight without using any wrenches. Just wondering if anyone in this class uses this or is it allowed ? What does the majority of BHFS shooters use for indoor shoots as far as sights are concerned ? Thanks !


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Perfectly legal in NFAA BHFS as long as you do not adjust it once scoring commences and the Sure-Loc Supreme is one of the popular brands/styles used for indoor target.

>>------>


----------



## IABowhunter67 (Jul 14, 2008)

I currently shoot BHFS and use the Sure-Loc site with a Specialty Archery scope housing and a single pin. You see all kinds of sites being used, but as you stated the Sure-Loc style is alot nicer for making fine adjustments.

Al


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes the Sure-Loc is the industry standard as far as target sites go. However there are several other brands out there (for a lot less money) that do just as good of a job. 

Look at the Sword Titan, and do a google or ebay search for "Davis" archery sights. Hand made by a guy named Brian Davis in NE. They are really sweet sights for the money.


----------

